# Biltong anyone?



## streak (May 30, 2018)

This is very popular in South Africa and many restaurants there incorporate it into salads. Some of the steak houses even make their own and offer it for sale.
This is a batch that I prepared over night in the fridge and that I hung this morning.
It's air dried meat which has been left to soak overnight in a vinegar, coriander, pepper, sugar spice mix.

In *this article* that I wrote you can see the finished product along with some recipes and how to make a simple drier.
Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 30, 2018)

Or, simply put, the food of the gods.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 30, 2018)

Are you a wet or dry kinda guy? How much fat do you like?


----------



## WildBoar (May 30, 2018)

Thanks! I had a few different ones last year and really prefer it over the typical 'gourmet' jerky that gets sold in the stores.


----------



## streak (May 30, 2018)

I usually trim all of the fat off and freeze it. The one reason is that I make boerewors too and I am always short of fat to get to the 25% fat to meat ratio.
Having said this the bits with some residual fat are loved by the friends and family!
I like it wet/medium (see the photo in the link I posted above). Can pretty much start eating it after about 3 full days in the drier. Other need to hang for another day or 2.
My American friends love it wet as it's nice and tender and very different from jerky in that respect.
Recently I have been freezing it after 3 or 4 days.Even months later when you take it out of the freezer and let it come to room temperature it's as if it's just come out of the drier.


----------



## FoRdLaz (May 30, 2018)

I like a good bit of fat - but the yellow stuff not white. Not too wet though...needs to have a bit of texture. And anything from the finest of slices to nice chunks. Chunks can be wetter than fine slices. Now my mouths watering!!


----------



## streak (May 30, 2018)

FoRdLaz said:


> I like a good bit of fat - but the yellow stuff not white. Not too wet though...needs to have a bit of texture. And anything from the finest of slices to nice chunks. Chunks can be wetter than fine slices. Now my mouths watering!!



And this is the main reason that I make my own. Pretty much made to my liking. There is always a mix of thinner and thicker pieces that will dry at different rates to make everyone happy at the same time.
Many of my kid's USA (ie. not ex SA) friends all ask if I have nay biltong when they come to visit and prefer it to birthday presents over anything else!
The stuff that you can by online is just OK at best.


----------



## JBroida (May 30, 2018)

one of my favorite things to eat... theres a south african butcher shop a few minutes from the store... i stop in from time to time for biltong. Its like meat crack.


----------



## cheflarge (May 30, 2018)

The original "jerky"


----------



## streak (May 30, 2018)

JBroida said:


> one of my favorite things to eat... theres a south african butcher shop a few minutes from the store... i stop in from time to time for biltong. Its like meat crack.



Indeed. That's what most of the new initiates have to say. There are times when I can't slice it fast enough!
So it looks like you have found the Sausage Kitchen in Beverly Hills. I have heard great reports but have not tried any from them.
Next time you are there get yourself a pound or 2 of boerewors to try on the BBQ as well and the dry version, droewors.


----------



## JBroida (May 30, 2018)

streak said:


> Indeed. That's what most of the new initiates have to say. There are times when I can't slice it fast enough!
> So it looks like you have found the Sausage Kitchen in Beverly Hills. I have heard great reports but have not tried any from them.
> Next time you are there get yourself a pound or 2 of boerewors to try on the BBQ as well and the dry version, droewors.



yeah... i've tried all of their south african specalities at this point... but the biltong is something else... really great. They know me so well that when i walk in, they dont even ask what i want... they just go and get it ready for me


----------



## Badgertooth (May 30, 2018)

FoRdLaz said:


> I like a good bit of fat - but the yellow stuff not white. Not too wet though...needs to have a bit of texture. And anything from the finest of slices to nice chunks. Chunks can be wetter than fine slices. Now my mouths watering!!



This is why we get along. For me its medium to wet and a good half a thumbnail of yellow fat that gets translucent at room temperature. I cant abide that pasty white fat that sticks to the roof of your mouth. I like a 1mm or thicker slice and coriander & vinegar heavy approach to the cure. Props to the OP for making his own boerewors with the reserved fat.

I miss going to the butchers and getting a brown paper bag full of biltong and on a Saturday morning getting a boerewors hotdog with onions, All-gold ketchup and sambal oelek from the barbecue outside the butcher shop. Because thats a legit breakfast option in South Africa.

With this being the forum that it is.. what knife do you use to cut it if you dont have one of those guilltonine slicers. I get the butcher to slice half the piece then keep a wusthof 20cm around for biltong slicing. Or higonokami if doing it in hand


----------



## JBroida (May 30, 2018)

yeah... seems like the same as what i like too... i always ask for the meat on the moist side of things with a decent bit of fat... i also often get just the fat trimmings from them for cutting like lardo and putting on other things


----------



## cheflarge (May 30, 2018)

You guys need to stop! [emoji496][emoji41]


----------



## streak (May 30, 2018)

I think a few folks are drooling over their keyboards!
I have collected pocket knives for many years. Tradition has been that every time I get a new one it has to cut a piece of biltong before either putting it into service or being stored it away. 
I don't yet have any of the fancy Japanese steel product that you guys have. Maybe some day.

My latest knife is one that was designed in South Africa only for sale there but which recently hit the USA market. A very nice ball bearing flipper with deep pocket carry clip.
As soon as a piece of the current batch is ready then they will both get initiated!! I make my own spice for both the biltong and the wors. I also grow my own peri peri peppers and more recently have been just adding a couple crushed up dried ones to my spice mix. Just enough to give the slightest hint but not enough to be overpowering. So let's now talk about peri peri cornish hen made with home made peri peri sauce! I really want to see how many keyboards will need replacing! We will then get on to potjie, malva pudding and a few other delicacies.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 31, 2018)

I don't know. The only biltong I've had was in SA off animals I had personally killed. The skinner hung it up behind the shed in camp. No real spices that I could tell, just sun dried. Tough as a boot sole and tasted just a little off to me. The locals all thought was great but seasoning seemed to be in order to me.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 31, 2018)

By the way, what is the brand on that folding knife?


----------



## streak (May 31, 2018)

Pity that your first biltong experience was not a good one. You need to know what you are doing when making venison biltong. It can be tough and very game tasting without the proper preparation. Not sure where you are located but hopefully someone can put you onto some decent stuff.

The knife brand is Honey Badger. See here 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CPQHJQ4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and a short video review here

[video=youtube;VND_nTUp8dc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VND_nTUp8dc[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2018)

Streak, Where have you been my lost Brother. Reading your posts about food sounds like it comes from a mystical magical land. Please continue to share you food escapades with detail and pics.

I've done quite a bit of charcuterie over the years (considered doing it professionally) but haven't done Bilong yet. I just assumed it was a regionally spiced traditional beef jerky. Your pics looks more like, cured steaks.

I wonder if short ribs would be good candidates to Biltong? Its summer now in NC, not the time of year to be curing meat, but I'm going to give it a try the fall. 

OH, Big Welcome to the forum. 



streak said:


> I also grow my own peri peri peppers and more recently have been just adding a couple crushed up dried ones to my spice mix. Just enough to give the slightest hint but not enough to be overpowering. So let's now talk about peri peri cornish hen made with home made peri peri sauce! I really want to see how many keyboards will need replacing! We will then get on to potjie, malva pudding and a few other delicacies.


----------



## streak (May 31, 2018)

Hi there Mucho and thanks for the welcome.
Like in most countries there are a bunch of traditional foods that one tends to take for granted when you live there but tend to long after when you leave!
So biltong is way up there. Available at every gas station, supermarket and at all ball games in South Africa.

Boerewors is the traditional farm sausage. Many recipes out there but common spices are cloves, nutmeg, allspice, coriander, salt, sugar, vinegar and then many variations of this.
I make mine using lamb casings and o 100% beef and sometimes a 50/50 beef lamb mix.
I buy a 30lb top round which I grind, roast the spices fresh etc. etc. very time consuming and a labor of love but the end result is excellent. Almost always cooked on the BBQ and served just like that or in a roll.
One time I did not feel like going out to buy rolls so found an old recipe for roosterbrood, essentially rolls that you cook on the BBQ.










Here is a great selection of some very traditional foods many of which we have made at home.

http://www.getaway.co.za/food/recipes-food/south-african-favourite-recipes/


----------



## Badgertooth (May 31, 2018)

I cant even. This thread has made me so hungry and nostalgic


----------



## FoRdLaz (May 31, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> I cant even. This thread has made me so hungry and nostalgic



Ive just klapped a bowl of oxtail that my wife made today. I know its something you can eat and make elsewhere too but something about a good ol SA oxtail just hits the spot every time. Especially we had a pretty cold winters day today so it was all the better. Real comfort food. 

I wish I could send u over some biltong but I know how strict your border/customs police are. Let me know if you ever wanna take the chance. 

Its interesting cos Ive tried making biltong in other countries but somehow it never tasted the same as back in SA. I was convinced the climate had something to do with it. Same spices just never the same taste.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 31, 2018)

Sorry those grill cooked rolls are just so bad ass. Thats eatin my man. I'm a huge fan of sheep casing too. I use the 22mm for breakfast sausage, PIA unraveling the hank though. 

Is vinegar used as a flavoring agent or used to raise the pH.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 31, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sorry those grill cooked rolls are just so bad ass. Thats eatin my man. I'm a huge fan of sheep casing too. I use the 22mm for breakfast sausage, PIA unraveling the hank though.
> 
> Is vinegar used as a flavoring agent or used to raise the pH.



First and foremost as relic from the days of preservation but its inextricably linked to the flavour profile for anyone who enjoys them. Though its less prominent than you might think and serves a role in cutting through the fatty richness of the sausage. Same sausages can be air dried and consumed in vast quantities. Cleverly marketed overseas as beersticks.

To your point about cured steaks, thats not the worst comparison. Like a fatty, cured, steak bresaola


----------



## streak (May 31, 2018)

I use pre-sleeved lamb casings. Makes putting them onto the stuffing pipe a lot easier.
The vinegar is the only wet ingredient to which the whole spice mix is added. Probably plays multiple roles.
Many of the spice ingredients can be very overpowering on their own or if too much is added. However mixed in the right quantities is what gives boerewors its unique flavor.

I sometimes do buy top round steaks and cut them into strips when I want to make a small batch of biltong. Most of the time I use a whole 30lb top round.

I buy the ox tail directly from restaurant depot. Still needs to be trimmed and separated, the fat gets kept for the boerewors. We either slow roast in the oven or I do it in potjie like this one where I did lamb shank.






And here is another shot of the biltong being sliced after sharpening my knife (I know it's not a fancy Japanese one but it's what was closest at hand!!) and then stropping on my home made strop.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 31, 2018)

Can you do a photo that shows the full witches cauldron view of the potjie so people have an idea of just how awesome it is.


----------



## streak (Jun 1, 2018)

Of course I can sir:-






Found this while I was looking. I make a peri peri salsa by mixing a whole bunch of my home grown peri peri with lots of fresh cilantro all blended together with some oil vinegar and a touch of sugar. It forms the basis of many dishes from poke to burgers to chili cheese omelettes on the weekend. Below I mixed a few table spoons of it into a few pounds of ground lamb along with a good dollop of Mrs. Balls Chutney to make some yummy lamb burgers.

Notice the small bite out the front one, chef's privilege!!


----------



## ptolemy (Jun 2, 2018)

oh, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, love cured meats. ty for the great post!


----------



## streak (Jun 5, 2018)

A *new knife* always gets initiated on a fresh piece of biltong!!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2018)

Some biltong today from European deluxe sausage kitchen


----------



## streak (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks like the real deal. Enjoy with an ice cold beer. 

With father's day coming I have been dropping lots of hints to get the small version of the *honey badger flipper* which I guess means I must start thinking about making another batch.

For those of you who missed it in the OP, here again is the *recipe/process* that I use.


----------



## streak (Jun 14, 2018)

I had some left over boerewors so threw some in the dryer and turned it into some droewors (dried sausage).


----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 27, 2018)

Aww man... how did I miss this thread?

Delicious Streak. This stuff is crack... hellava dangerous...



Badgertooth said:


> Are you a wet or dry kinda guy? How much fat do you like?



On the wetter side of things. Not juicy but not dry - still springy/elastic if you squeeze it. Im not a huge fan of big layers of fat. That said, against my cardiac interests, a good dose of marbling is a must. 

Haven't made it for more than a decade (damn, should have written down 'my' recipe!) but it was simple, cheap and fun to do. The best part of DIY is that you can match the cut, seasoning and cure time to your tastes. My setup was a box made from steel mesh and externally wrapped in fly screen. The side was hinged for access. After loading the box, we'd tie the side door down (make sure its fly proof) and hang it from the clothes line. Depending on where you live, a few days of powerful summer sun and dry breeze will make pretty fast work of it. Alas we moved and needed space... the faithful drying box didnt survive the purge (a moment of silence please).

Kudos Streak. Maybe its time to revive the ritual!


----------



## streak (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi Luftmensch. Pleased that you found the thread! In post #31 above is my method. In fact I currently have 19lbs of meat drying as I am writing this. Not ideal weather conditions for making biltong here in San Diego but so far so good.
Off to LA (Agoura Hills) Wednesday and I know that our hosts will love this as a thank you for staying with them.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 7, 2018)

streak said:


> Hi Luftmensch. Pleased that you found the thread! In post #31 above is my method. In fact I currently have 19lbs of meat drying as I am writing this. Not ideal weather conditions for making biltong here in San Diego but so far so good.
> Off to LA (Agoura Hills) Wednesday and I know that our hosts will love this as a thank you for staying with them.



I bet they will! Aren't you going through a heat wave?? That aught to make short work of it... or is it the coastal humidity that is problematic?

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## streak (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes, really hot here now but humidity running in the high 70's up to 80% so really need to watch for mold. Been in the drier for 4 days now and looking just about ready eat.


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow. I am so glad I found this. Can you talk to me about the drier box? And at what temperature are you drying the meat? This is something I really need to do!


----------



## streak (Aug 8, 2018)

brooksie967 in cool dry climates room temperature is just fine. In Johannesburg at 6000'above seal level with cool dry winters hanging the meet up in your garage with a floor standing fan is all you need. 
Here in SoCal with the humid summer we are having I have the meat hanging in a closed storage container with a 40w lamp and a fan. The lamp provides just enough heat to help dry the air a little under these conditions.

Look at my blog article *here* for more details on the drier.


----------

